# Quick question. What screws do you use to screw cabinets into a wall?



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

2" brass wood screws to fasten cabinets and bookcases to walls?


----------



## chuck66 (Aug 21, 2009)

2 1/2 inch #8 lag screws.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't know that I'd use brass screws for anything that bears weight. I'd agree with Chuck.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Depends on the wall and what's behind it. Definitley not brass though.


----------



## nick85 (Apr 1, 2012)

Not to be a smartass, but I would use a *cabinet screw*...

If they are heavier cabinets, or you want to go overkill, lag screws into studs.


----------



## KenFitz (May 21, 2007)

Agree with Nick85, a cabinet screw is the way to go. I've installed several kitchens over the years and they are all still hanging without any problem. The extra length going into a stud gives a good solid feel to it. BTW have done the same for quite a few book 8' bookcases with the same results.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I think nick85 is correct. I was looking at my kitchen cabinets which were installed 25 years ago by the home builder and they just used sheet rock screws and they seem to be holding fine, but not sure that thats a good option. I always thought that sheet rock screws didnt have a very high shear strengh rating.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Cabinet screws are the only ones I'll use….....


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Cab. screws with square drive.
Bill


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I usually use 2.5" or 3" deck screws with the square drive. I use red for dark cabs and the tan screws for light cabs. I don't worry about the color since they're always hidden when the cabs are filled.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Two and a quarter inch screws, unless it's 5/8 sheetrock. There is absolutely no need to go to lag screws. That's just a whole lot of work.

If the house is older, I wax the screws because the doug fir studs can get really hard. I have nailers in my uppers top and bottom. I can't imagine any risk of anything shearing off, Wayne, and your 25 year history is a pretty good piece of anecdotal evidence to support that.

In my leased industrial shop I have cabinets attached to the wall which is steel studs-not a recommended practice at all-and they are holding fine.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replies

Last night I found these around the house and used them. I didn't want to make a separate trip out to the Depot for screws. They are 2 1/2" long and look to be #8. Deck screws? Whatever they were, they worked great!

I will buy some 2 1/2" cabinet screws at Home Depot on my way home tonight.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I think you'll be fine with those.

One thing a lot of people don't realize is that once you screw a cabinet tightly against a wall, friction does much of the work of holding it up.


----------



## Dano46 (Sep 21, 2009)

3" cabinet screws. Some cabinet manufactures send screws ie Kraftmade for one. 2 1/2" finish screws to fasten the stiles.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

3" cabinet screws - they have a wider head on them than your standard #8 FH. I recommend square or torque drive though those are sometime hard to find at Lowes or HD.


----------



## LeeInAZ (Aug 16, 2011)

I use these from Home Depot. No pre drilling, and I have never broken one off.

Spax Cabinent Screws. I hold my very large clamp rack to the wall with 4 of these.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

Me likey. ^^^^^


----------

